# [SOLVED] Microsoft Office - Word Problem



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me or knows why this is happening. 

Every now and then word closes on me and an error message come up saying. Microsoft Office Word has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. 
Then the contact Microsoft box appears with send or don’t send options on it. After you get past that another box comes up saying windows noticed there was a problem and would like to recover your documents. 

This has only seemingly happened since i installed my new printer and happens mainly when i go to print, but also when i save and or open documents. 

I have tried everything. 
Un-installing / re-installing. 
Windows updates
Microsoft updates

Nothing seems to work.

So if anyone knows of anything please help me. 

Thanks 
Laura.


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Office - Word Problem*

Also it is office 2003. 

thanks


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Office - Word Problem*

I would check to make sure your current printer is the default printer and has the correct and updated drivers.


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Office - Word Problem*

yes i checked that first.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Office - Word Problem*

Hi,

Check to see what Templates and Add-ins are loaded into Word:
- open Word, then Tools > Templates and Add-ins


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Office - Word Problem*

hi thanks for all of your help but i think i have sloved it now. i unistalled the printer using the latest driver i could find and so far it seems to be fine. so thanks again for your help. 

laura


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Office - Word Problem*

sorry i was ment to say i unistalled the printer then re-installed it and so far it seems to be fine.


----------

